
Has Uber Made It Easier to Get a Ride in the Rain? [pdf] - edward
http://ftp.iza.org/dp9986.pdf
======
edward
Synopsis:

In New York City (NYC), it has been a common complaint that it is difficult to
find a taxi in the rain. Using all Uber rides in NYC from April to September
2014 and January to June 2015, we show that the number of Uber rides is
significantly correlated with whether it rained. The number of Uber rides per
hour is about 25 percent higher when it is raining, suggesting that surge
pricing encourages an increase in supply. During the same time period, the
number of taxi rides per hour increases by only 4 percent in rainy hours. We
then show that the number of taxi rides per hour decreased by approximately 8
percent after Uber entered the New York market in May 2011, confirming that
Uber is depressing taxi demand. Last, we test whether the total (Uber plus
taxi) number of rides in rainy hours increased since May 2011. Our estimates
suggest that the total number of rides increased by approximately 9 percent
since Uber entered the market and that it is relatively easier to get a ride
in rainy than in non-rainy hours in post-Uber years.

------
vaivgoel
Yeah

